# texas plumbing code.



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

to all the people living in texas. dallas fortworth area.
I am currently living in california. and in about a year or so I 
will be moving to texas. I was just wondering how much the code varies
between the two states. I am a licensed plumber for over 25 
years. I also would like to know what tests I have to take to be licensed 
in texas. thank you for your time gentleman 
and have a great day. 
mike.:gunsmilie:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

We have a stateboard and they have a very informative website. Welcome to the zone.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

^^^^ TSBPE will have everything you need to know. 

Test is simple. Offset, cut some cast iron, plumb a tiny house..the normal stuff.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

RealCraftsMan said:


> ^^^^ TSBPE will have everything you need to know.
> 
> Test is simple. Offset, cut some cast iron, plumb a tiny house..the normal stuff.


 first I would like to thank you for your response. I went to the tsbpe website and didn't find anything about the transfer of my license form ca. to tx.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> We have a stateboard and they have a very informative website. Welcome to the zone.


 have been a member for awhile. I just don't visit to often.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

I also noticed that there are no job posting for commercial plumbers.
I was thinking hi tech industry. you know labs with acid waste systems.
medical gases?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You are going to have to take the exam, call the examiners office they can answer your questions.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

need a ged or high school diploma four years in the trade or 8000 hrs you need to take some other classes i think osha and a plumbing corse i am not to sure i got my lisc. in 04 and i know the rules changed


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You need to call the plumbing board. But you will have to meet the requirements. Maybe have to take j man then masters. But first you have to take 48 hrs training code classes I've heard of the board honor you license and nit make you do an apprentice ship but you will have to test. They might let you work as a j man temporarily as long as you have started the testing process. Call the board


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

you guys need 8000 hrs ?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep 8,000, hours 4 years for j man.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow we are just 6250 I think now ! Guess a plumber in Texas knows 18 percent more than Canadian plumbers. There I gave you moment to talk about the greatness of Texas !


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

pilot light said:


> Wow we are just 6250 I think now ! Guess a plumber in Texas knows 18 percent more than Canadian plumbers. *There I gave you moment to talk about the greatness of Texas !*


Thanks, but I really didn't need that moment...:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Wow we are just 6250 I think now ! Guess a plumber in Texas knows 18 percent more than Canadian plumbers. There I gave you moment to talk about the greatness of Texas !


In Ontario it's 9,000 hrs ... So I guess we are the smartest


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> In Ontario it's 9,000 hrs ... So I guess we are the smartest


Or dumber, I guess it all depends on how you look at it...:laughing:


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

but what about the hi tech industry. any plumbers do that?
or in texas is that the industrial section.
acid waste ect....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Or dumber, I guess it all depends on how you look at it...:laughing:


True .... We might just be slow learners


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

8 years for a Master Licenses

4 years for Journey Man Licenses

2 year for a Tradesman

To be truthful you may make more money in Texas by being a unlicensed plumber, the Plumbing board won't mess with you unless you are licensed


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> 8 years for a Master Licenses
> 
> 4 years for Journey Man Licenses
> 
> ...


THE TSBPE has fined severalindividuals that were not licensed. The following is from 9-1-2010 thru 1-10-2011.

1
BRATTON, SCOTTIE W.
A-66750
RICHARDSON
$2,000
2
GARZA, MICHAEL P.
none
DALLAS
$4,000
3
GILCHRIST, RONALD
none
CYPRESS
$2,000
4
HERTEL, JOHN G.
none
FORT WORTH
$2,000
5
MARTINEZ, ROGER
J-41213
SAN ANTONIO
$2,000
6
MIRANDA, MIGUEL P.
J-40870
NEW BRAUNFELS
$2,000
7
RODRIGUEZ, ROBERTO
J-28162
HOUSTON
$2,000
8
TORRES, ISMAEL R.
J-33744
GOLIAD
$2,000
9
VASQUEZ, FERMIN
none
KIRBY
$4,000
10
ZARO, STEVE
none
FORT STOCKTON
$2,000


All Texas plumbers need to support our board. We do not have to agree with all of the decsisions they make but we should support the board. If you do not agree with a decision made work to change it. If the board is doing something you do not agree with, let the board know.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Texas is a big place for such a little list.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

WSH1852 said:


> THE TSBPE has fined severalindividuals that were not licensed. The following is from 9-1-2010 thru 1-10-2011.
> 
> 1
> BRATTON, SCOTTIE W.
> ...


Wrong, this is fined. Not collected. Plus the plumbing board does not get to keep any fines, it goes into the General Fund for Texas.

The Plumbing Board is a joke, They meet on a Monday morning in Austin like a few times per year. This is done so a plumber can't make it since Mondays are usually the busiest day of the week for most plumbers.


----------



## oldskewlsk8ter (Oct 30, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Texas is a big place for such a little list.


Right! They could increase that list exponentially right here in my town of 35k if they'd just show up and do something.


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

:blink:I keep asking asking the same question and don't get an answer
is there any hi tech in dallas? ya know clean rooms ect...............


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

yes there is. TD and Trinity does a lot of clean room stuff , and the local 100 does a lot .


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

IF you have a clean record for the most part, you can find work in D/FW area.

Most shops are always hiring...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jasonbean said:


> I also noticed that there are no job posting for commercial plumbers.
> I was thinking hi tech industry. you know labs with acid waste systems.
> medical gases?


 Ya still posting without an proper intro?


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Ya still posting without an proper intro?


 how many times do I have to make a "proper Intro"? look way back I have already done my intro.:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wolfman463 said:


> how many times do I have to make a "proper Intro"? look way back I have already done my intro.:yes:


Cool ur jets. He said ya not yall. And quoted a different guy.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Did the code for an Ada wc change??? The distance off the unaccessible wall go from a hard 18" to now it has to be in between 17" to 19". ??? B


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Did the code for an Ada wc change??? The distance off the unaccessible wall go from a hard 18" to now it has to be in between 17" to 19". ??? B


here ya go


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Heres a link to the entire TAS code 

http://www.license.state.tx.us/ab/2012TAS/2012tascomplete.pdf


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

the 17 to 19" is for the old folks stall.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for the link. Il have it on my links on my fone. A code book on my fone for free and dam new edition too Thanks


----------



## crst01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Call the state board and someone can give you the correct information


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

crst01 said:


> Call the state board and someone can give you the correct information


 Who are you to say this??? Are you a plumber??? If so, then post an proper intro,otherwise....


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

I myself moved from CA to TX.. 
if you have a masters already your probably gonna be ok... you will just have to get the temp lic. for texas.
if not you have to take the J-man test and hold the license for 4 years b4 you can get the masters.. 
otherwize.. it really the same other than CPVC is code here and a few other misc. codes... and alot of heaters you will find are in the attic. (not kosher in CA)
and you dont need earthquake straps here.. umm... also i never seen a drum trap in CA.. but there in just about all the old houses between say 1950's to the 70's here...


----------



## wolfman463 (Apr 8, 2009)

antiCon said:


> I myself moved from CA to TX..
> if you have a masters already your probably gonna be ok... you will just have to get the temp lic. for texas.
> if not you have to take the J-man test and hold the license for 4 years b4 you can get the masters..
> otherwize.. it really the same other than CPVC is code here and a few other misc. codes... and alot of heaters you will find are in the attic. (not kosher in CA)
> and you dont need earthquake straps here.. umm... also i never seen a drum trap in CA.. but there in just about all the old houses between say 1950's to the 70's here...


 the only drum traps I have seen in california or in the labs not residential.
but thx I can use all the info I can get.:yes:


----------

